# Problema estupido que não sei como resolver...

## X73

Sou um newbie... e só aconteceu isto por distracção  :Sad: 

montei uma partição windows esta tudo direito no /etc/fstab

enfim, tudo na perfeição...

mas.... sim... MAS... esqueci-me do umount antes de encerrar o sistema (de mandar o tal halt...)

pois.. como também uso windows.. pimbas, não detecta as duas partições de 30gb (1 disco de 60gb), a partição que tinha feito mount é a 1ª dessas duas desse disco...  :Neutral: 

Alguma solução ? é que dava mesmo jeito não perder os dados  :Neutral: 

Peace out  :Smile: 

----------

## humpback

está ai algo de estranho pois ao fazeres halt o sistema automaticamente faz o unmount das partições... Que tipo de filesystem é? NTFS? VFAT?

----------

## X73

VFAT, porque está em FAT32 no windows... estas particoes...

mas nao entendo porque é que deixou de detectar no windows... tens alguma   ideia para tentar resolver isto ?  :Sad: 

----------

## humpback

que versao do windows é?

Se for xp ou 2000 tenta ver se ele vê as partições control panel-admnistrative tools-computer management

Se for me ou 98 arranca em modo texto e usa o fdisk de dos.

----------

## X73

é xp, e isso foi logo a primeira coisa a ver, a string do file system das 2 particoes ta = a NULL, a outra (a saudavel) dá correcto, NTFS...

as que deveria dar FAT32, num da nada....

no entanto monto no linux e bule bem  :Neutral: 

suggestoes ?

----------

## l0st

Podias esqueçer o windows e usar só linux  :Razz: 

Agora a sério

Não detecta como?

Não faz boot no windows ou dá erro ?

----------

## X73

a particao k tem o windows nao é o problema, é mesmo o outro disco onde tenho mt coisa...agora nao aparecem os discos..

----------

## BrainMaster

já experimentaste aquilo que te disse no irc? experimentar se o partition magic consegue ver essas partições? 

é estranho isso ter acontecido, precisamente por aquilo que o humpback disse, o halt faz unmount das partições... Era interessante ver se é só no windows ou se nem mesmo o partition magic consegue ver essas partições...

----------

## lmpinto

 *X73 wrote:*   

> é xp, e isso foi logo a primeira coisa a ver, a string do file system das 2 particoes ta = a NULL, a outra (a saudavel) dá correcto, NTFS...
> 
> as que deveria dar FAT32, num da nada....
> 
> no entanto monto no linux e bule bem 
> ...

 

Tenta correr um fdisk, e usar o comando 'p', para ver os tipos de particoes, o 'l'  para mostrar os tipos disponiveis, e o 't' para mudar o tipo da particao (em principio o tipo a usar deverá ser o 'c', "Win95 FAT32 (LBA)".

----------

## X73

prefiro aguardar até dia 30 deste mês, quando começa a mcp... assim posso fazer backup de tudo, para o pc do RoadRunner por exemplo  :Smile:  ele até se ofereceu  :Smile:  eeheh e limpo a partição...

Tenho medo que ao escolher o tipo de partição ele re-escreva no disco e fique a zero...

------------x-----------------

quanto ao que disseste no irc ? se não leste esta thread do inicio, eu ja verifiquei isso nas admin tools do xp  :Smile: 

----------

## lmpinto

 *X73 wrote:*   

> prefiro aguardar até dia 30 deste mês, quando começa a mcp... assim posso fazer backup de tudo, para o pc do RoadRunner por exemplo  ele até se ofereceu  eeheh e limpo a partição...
> 
> Tenho medo que ao escolher o tipo de partição ele re-escreva no disco e fique a zero...

 

Se mudares unica e exclusivamente o tipo de particao com o comando 'd' ele não limpa a partição, limita-se a mudar num byte a descrição do tipo. O resto mantém-se.

----------

## To

Já tentas-te voltar a escrever a partition table com o fdisk?

Tó

----------

## X73

 *lmpinto wrote:*   

>  *X73 wrote:*   prefiro aguardar até dia 30 deste mês, quando começa a mcp... assim posso fazer backup de tudo, para o pc do RoadRunner por exemplo  ele até se ofereceu  eeheh e limpo a partição...
> 
> Tenho medo que ao escolher o tipo de partição ele re-escreva no disco e fique a zero... 
> 
> Se mudares unica e exclusivamente o tipo de particao com o comando 'd' ele não limpa a partição, limita-se a mudar num byte a descrição do tipo. O resto mantém-se.

 

Vou experimentar isto já de seguida...

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## X73

uma pergunta...

se eu fizer:

   q   quit without saving changes

não adiantara de nada...

se eu fizer:

   w   write table to disk and exit

nao convinha, acho k vou fazer um q, porque não quero arriscar...

----------

## lmpinto

 *X73 wrote:*   

> uma pergunta...
> 
> se eu fizer:
> 
>    q   quit without saving changes
> ...

 

Então não faças nada - fazeres isso e depois um q não faz rigorosamente nada...

----------

## X73

se eu mandar "w" perco os dados...

----------

## lmpinto

 *X73 wrote:*   

> se eu mandar "w" perco os dados...

 

Perdes os dados se fizeres asneira, tipo apagar partições. Se apenas mudares o tipo da partição não.

----------

## X73

tentei isso vou mandar agora um reboot e ir ao windows ver..

é que no windows nem com o partition magic detectava o outro disco com o qual aconteceu o problema, e afinal as particoes de unknown file system type nas tools de admin do xp eram mm as particoes de linux e nao a que tava a falar... bem... vamos la a ver...

obrigado pela ajuda na mesma...

----------

## MetalGod

try gnu/parted best opensource partition tool   :Wink: 

----------

## lmpinto

 *MetalGOD wrote:*   

> try gnu/parted best opensource partition tool  

 

Para isso um dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/hda também funciona. Usar o parted para quê?

----------

